

My Rackspace VPS was compromised, thousands charged, advice? - gotcompromised

My Rackspace VPS was compromised and it wasn&#x27;t until today (nearly 2 months later) I find out my dev box and blog server were both compromised.  The first bill is over a thousand dollars and I can&#x27;t afford it.<p>Unfortunately while chatting with customer server, I hit backspace by mistake closing the chat where the rep was telling me my server was compromised rather than shutting it off.  So since it wasn&#x27;t shut off, I didn&#x27;t know they could be shut off (not available option for end-users), and I didn&#x27;t want to keep getting billed (he didn&#x27;t seem very receptive of my concern at that point) - naturally I deleted the 2 VPS servers.  So now I have no idea what happened and the phone rep has filed a ticket with billing.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get my issue resolved, but I&#x27;d also like to know if anyone has some advice?  Right now I seem to be stuck in a very difficult situation.
======
fmisle
Hi there. I work at Rackspace and would like to try to help. Can you send your
account number and/or ticket numbers to my team at help@rackspace.com? I'll
personally look into this for you. Thank you!

~~~
gotcompromised
Sent, I'd appreciate any help. This is a difficult situation for me.

~~~
gotcompromised
Update: Still no help.

------
viraptor
Call them up and try talking to billing directly about your case. They are
likely to cancel your charges, or part of them.

~~~
rajadigopula
LOL.. they are reputed to steal money with unknown charges, not cancel and
refund them. If they are that honest, they won't be charging the users
unnecessary charges in the first place. Search online, there are thousands of
people ranting about how they charged accounts even after the account
deletion. Looks like the OP is one more poor soul victimised by the beggars.
Fortunately in my case their greed acted much quickly, hence I escaped them
within 15 days of opening account. However, thanks for your reply, I don't
need to listen to any more jokes for a week at least.

~~~
viraptor
The one place that can make the decision is Rackspace. OP didn't press on with
contacting them, even though it's pretty much his only option at this point.
What exactly do you propose to do? I haven't heard any idea from you.

~~~
rajadigopula
When one makes the sin of going with a company like them, unfortunately, there
is no escape from the karma that follows. What you and me can really do is
pray for the poor guy.

Looks like they made it their official policy to force small/medium account
holders to flee so that they can spend their quality time with bigshot
organizations who can throw money at the beggars without second thoughts - my
personal understanding based on what I read from users in various online
forums.

~~~
gotcompromised
This is spot on, they wont do anything.

